# Modem Adsl Usb con chipset conexant

## Raging

ciao vi descrivo il mio problema:

dopo aver installato una Gentoo 2004.3 r1 ho cercato di installare anche il mio modem adsl usb con chipset conexant, inutile dirvi che la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata andare su google e cercare qualche guida. Tutto mi portava a scaricare i file e la relativa guida di installazione dal sito : http://cxacru.altervista.org/

purtroppo essendo solo da poco nel mondo linux non riesco a portare a termine l'installazione, infatti già il comando make eseguito nella cartella cxacru mi da problemi.

Solo dopo ho notato che nel forum di Gentoo vi era anche una guida ma , forse dovuta alla mia scarsa preparazione in linux, non sono riuscito ad installarlo. Nel caso in cui fosse possibile vi chiedo di strutturare il manuale in un numero di passi maggiori per evitare eventi di utenti inesperti come me.

Vi prego di aiutarmi, in attesa di una Vostra risposta Vi saluto.Grazie.

----------

## gutter

In che punto della guida trovi problemi? Che errori hai? Se ci fornisci più informazioni vediamo di aiutarti.

----------

## Raging

i problemi sono i seguenti:

1) quali sono i file necessari per l'installazione da scaricare dal sito: http://cxacru.altervista.org/ (sempre se questo sia il           sito migliore) ?

2) come devo installare i file che finiscono per rpm considerando che uso una gentoo?

3) perchè il comando make compile_install2 / make compile_install  eseguito nella cartella cxacru mi termina con un errore?

grazie per l'attenzione cordiali saluti a presto.

----------

## gutter

Hai provato questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-252812.html

----------

## Raging

si sto seguendo anche quella guida:

il problema di cui parlo al terzo punto è il seguente:

make[1]:*** [cxload] Error 1

make[1]:Leaving directory '/usr/src/cxacru/initi'

make:***[CX_INIT] Error2

----------

## gutter

Posta una ventina di righe sopra quell'errore.

----------

## Raging

ok li posto subito

intanto volevo dirti che la guida che sto esaminando e quella che si trova al link: http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Conexant_Accessrunner_USB_e_Gentoo_Linux_2.6

ma è la stessa di quella che mi hai indicato tu.

attendi un attimo ora ti posto le righe...grazie.

----------

## gutter

 *Raging wrote:*   

> 
> 
> intanto volevo dirti che la guida che sto esaminando e quella che si trova al link: http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Conexant_Accessrunner_USB_e_Gentoo_Linux_2.6
> 
> ma è la stessa di quella che mi hai indicato tu.
> ...

 

Si è la stessa cosa.

----------

## Raging

tutto segue così:

#make compile_install2

cd init && make && make install

make[1]:Entering directory '/usr/src/cxacru/init'

dopo seguono una serie di righe.....e poi:

in file included from cxload.c:133

.../include/usbi.h:49 .......

una serie di righe che cominciano con .../include/usbi.h:

...

cxload.c:236

...

una serie di errori che cominciano sempre con cxload.c:

----------

## gutter

Ma ti viene così difficile fare un copia&incolla  :Question: 

Se vuoi aiuto devi collaborare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raging

scusami non è per non collaborare..ci mancherebbe altro. il problema e che io non uso un desktop grafico sotto linux quindi non sò come fare a copiare ed incollare tutto in un file.

----------

## Raging

ho provato ad installare Kde ma il comando 

#emerge kde 

mi cerca i file in rete quindi mi serve la connessione.

----------

## gutter

Devi installare le libusb. Vedi di scaricarle in qualche modo e le metti in /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## Raging

le libusb che ho io sono :

1) libusb-devel-0.1.6-3.i386.rpm

2) libusb-0.1.6-3.i386.rpm

vanno bene?

se si quale delle due e come devo installarle visto che sono .rpm?

Ciao e Grazie

----------

## gutter

 :Shocked:  ma che distro stai usando? gentoo o RH?

----------

## Raging

Rigorosamente Gentoo.

Da quello che mi chiedi mi sembra di capire che i file sono errati mi puoi gentilmente dire quali e dove sono quelli giusti da scaricare e come installarli?

Grazie

----------

## gutter

```

*  dev-libs/libusb

      Latest version available: 0.1.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 313 kB

      Homepage:    http://libusb.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Userspace access to USB devices

      License:     LGPL-2
```

----------

## Raging

per installarlo basta copiarlo in una cartella e fare emerge?

----------

## gutter

 *Raging wrote:*   

> per installarlo basta copiarlo in una cartella e fare emerge?

 

Scaricalo e copialo in /usr/portage/distfiles quindi poi lancia:

```
emerge libusb
```

----------

## Raging

grazie... provo subito a farlo

----------

## Raging

scusa volevo chiederti un'altra cosa prima di provare ad installare libusb.

Io ho il cd Linux Gentoo 2004.3 R1 Packages come faccio ad utilizzare i packages contenuti in questo cd ad esempio kde così evito di doverlo scaricare da internet sempre che io riesca ad usare il modem?

grazie

----------

## gutter

Prova a dare un'occhiata all'handbook:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap3

----------

## Raging

OK!!!! libusb è stato installato...GRAZIE!!!

Dopo aver riprovato il comando make compile_install2 nella cartella cxacru ottengo però un altro errore:

make[3]: Entering directory '/usr/srccxacru/module2'

make[3]:*** No rule to make target '/usr/src/linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9/include/linux/modversion.h' 

                    needed by 'xdslusb.o'. Stop

make[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/cxacru/module2'

make[2]:***[_mod_/usr/src/cxacru/module2] Error2

make[2]:***[normal] Error2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/cxacru/module3'

----------

## gutter

Se non sbaglio quei driver sono per il 2.6. Che versione del kernel hai installata?

----------

## Raging

La versione del kernel è:

kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

questo significa che i driver sono sbagliati mi dai perfavore il link di quelli giusti? grazie

PS

ho installato kde

ma dopo il riavvio invece di di avere come window manager kde ho un windows manager mai visto:

all'avvio compare login e password senza nessun tasto dopo aver premuto invio appare una schermata rigata grigia e bianca è in alto a sinistra 4 comandi: shutdown, checkpoint, list ed un'altro.

Sai quale può essere il problema?

grazie

----------

## gutter

Un problema per post. Questa è la politica del forum.

Da quello che leggo quei driver son per il 2.6 quindi ti consiglio di installare:

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.10-r6

      Latest version installed: 2.6.10-r6

      Size of downloaded files: 35,898 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## Raging

scusa se la cosa non  ti dispiace potresti postare direttamente il link.Grazie

mi preme precisare che non te lo chiedo per noi ma perchè io non sono riuscito a capire quale scaricare.

----------

## gutter

 *Raging wrote:*   

> scusa se la cosa non  ti dispiace potresti postare direttamente il link.Grazie

 

A questo link: 

http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/

trovi tutti i file che ti possono servire quando fai emerge vedi cosa vuole scaricare li cerchi nel link precedende e li metti in /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## Raging

quello che mi serve è il kernel-2.6?

nel sito che mi hai dato non riesco a trovarlo, o meglio non distinguo quale fà al caso mio.Ti dispiace scrivermi il nome del file da scaricare e come installarlo sulla mia gentoo, grazie.

----------

## Raging

ho scaricato la versione che si trova a questo indirizzo: http://www.kernel.org/  esattamente la versione 2.6.11.4 va bene ?

se si come devo installarla?

----------

## gutter

Puoi usare anche quello temporaneamente  :Wink: 

Ma non hai la possibilità di farti aiutare da qualcuno nella configurazione del modem?

Scompatta i sorgenti in /usr/src e crea un link simbolico (/usr/src/linux) alla versione corrente del kernel poi devi compilarlo installarlo e compilare i moduli del modem.

----------

## Raging

Sei l'unico che mi può aiutare nella configurazione...

Scompatto i sorgenti del kernel con il comando: tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/linux-2.6.11.4.tar.bz2 /usr/src ?

Creo il link simbolico con : ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.11.4 /usr/src/linux?

Per compilarlo devo fare un make oppure genkernel?

grazie ancora per la tua disponibilità

----------

## gutter

 *Raging wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per compilarlo devo fare un make oppure genkernel?
> 
> grazie ancora per la tua disponibilità

 

Devi compilare il kernel manualmente.

----------

## Raging

ho fatto così:

#cp /mnt/cdrom/linux-2.6.11.4.tar.bz2 /usr/src

#cd /usr/src

#rm /usr/src linux

#ls -l /usr/src linux

#genkernel all

dopo ho modificato lilo.conf e riavviato.

Dopo il riavvio ho riprovato il comando make compile_install2 nella cartella cxacru ma l'errore che ti ho descritto prima resta lo stesso.

----------

## Raging

Ciao Gutter, ma che fine hai fatto?

Sono riuscito ad installare kde quindi se vuoi posso mandarti tutte le stringhe del comando make compile_install2

inoltre ho reinstallato la gentoo direttamente con i kernel 2.6.

Ma il problema persiste...aiutami.

Ciao e grazie.

----------

